# buying and selling pages



## lukep116 (Jul 26, 2014)

Out of curiosity how long do u have to be part of the forum before getting access to the buy and sell sections??
From past forums I know u can get a lot of good deals instead of me spending a fortune on ebay 

Cheers


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

No one knows, it's a secret that Hoggy keeps close to his heart, but I'm sure he'll be along soon to advise you


----------



## SgtFatknacker (Apr 6, 2014)

Or do like I did, join the owners club, and straight in


----------



## Jimbo9k (Jul 15, 2014)

Hopefully not too long I need to buy random stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Luke, Number of posts not disclosed...... Bumping can delay access even further... 
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Hoggy.


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

Fair points lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I know the answer, give me £17 and I'll tell you.


----------



## lukep116 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ah better keep updating my progress thread then lol
I got loads of pictures to upload keeps saying there too big thoo


----------

